# Please help me Identify this little bike



## Kimberlee Marie Hoffman (Sep 3, 2013)

I know it's in pretty bad shape.  I have been searching for more information on this bike for 2 days, I need a little help please and thank you.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome to the site and here you go...http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-VINTAGE-AMF-ROADMASTER-12-CHILDS-BICYCLE-BAR-RESTAURANT-MAN-CAVE-NICE-/141051404203?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d7519fab


----------



## Kimberlee Marie Hoffman (Sep 3, 2013)

*Thank you*

Do you know how many times I looked at that bike and didn't realize it is the same one?  Too many times lol!  The middle bar is missing from the one I have, which is why I didn't think this was it, I guess. Thanks so much!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 4, 2013)

When they say direct drive, do they mean fixed gear?!?
Yeah, AMF bought Cleveland Welding in the 50s I think.  Google those two names and you'll get a decent overview, if not specific info on your bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 9, 2013)

It's a "fixie"! Sell it to a really short hipster!


----------



## sam (Sep 9, 2013)

now I know how Hipsters learned to ride!


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Sep 15, 2013)

Late 60's -early 70's midget bike. Not worth much.


----------

